# TEAM RECESS tags a ******.



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

long day today but well worth it.








met up at Gene's house at 4am this morning with Tim, Tim G, Wayne(AKA......HAMMY)







Gene and me. and enjoyed a wonderful breakfast prepared by Nona. then off to SCM and quick stop at the bait boat for some BEAUTIFUL live baits.
the plan was to go all out to get one ...or more of them pointy nosed fish we've been hearing about around the nipple/elbow area.
we trolled first with combos........nothing, then with naked's.......... nothing, then with livies..............nothing until about a 6' shark..







eats the bait.
the day s wearing down and only a couple of fish are being hooked by others around us but nothing but 2 shark's for us till...........around 3:30 tim is up in the crow's nest and yells out "BILLFISH" I turn and theres a beautiful site of a bill out of the water crashing a naked ballyhoo 30' behind the boat. I grab the rod throw it into freespool and he eats. count to seven and engage the drag till it came tight and it was game on!!!







he went ballistic jumping around in a circle then summersalting through the air before settling down and digging in but didn't make a run. tim G has the gloves on ready to wire the beautiful beast after about 15 minutes of tug-a-war a few more jumps behind the boat. when he gets close to the leader he noticed the snap swivel was.....OPEN







. but a quick double wrap around his hand and CAUGHT FISH!!!!







my first WHITE MARLIN!!!!!
Tim got video of the fight ,the tag and the release which he'll post up when he gets a chance.
sorry if a little long but kinda excited about getting a ******.
it was a great day with great friends ( willing to let me get all the action to get my first white marlin)








thanks guys.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats Cliff !! It was a wonderful day with great friends very slow day but paid off in the end. 
here is the video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx3pzLVnIms&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE Congrats!!!! Water looked nice! Any idea of the weight on that one?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cobe that was a great post. You gave us all the details we need so that we can see it in our imagination and share a bit of the excitement you felt. You gave us information on where you went, what worked and what didn't which gives the next guy in line a place to start. The first anything will always stoke you up even more so on Billfish, you have a milestone in fishing checked off but the big problem you will have is waiting for the hook up on the next one. Congratulations on your White and tight lines to you.

Dang Gene or Tim that song is perfect for the video!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! ****** may be the toughest of 'em all, they are so hard to hook! 

Again, congrats!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Man, that's how you do it. Awesome..... Congrats Cliff, ggging them flounder may never be the same after that. LOL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome video. felt like i was right there with ya cliff.
way to go. team recess does it again.

jack


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats Cliff! Nice report


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on your fish and that's a great video! All the time spent within nothing going on is worth it for that one shot.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats on the ******! Can't wait to fly that flag!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Cliff! I'll try to get some more video up later.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good work men!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Niiiiiice!!!!!!! :thumbup: 

Man, ya burned some memory on that one Camera, huh? Looks cool!

Congrats!!! 

The water looked really good!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

WAY TO GO!! congrats team!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks everyone!! I just got time to watch the video and my heart started racing all over again. my hands were shaking for about 15 mins. after the release.Tim did a great job on the video.i can hardly wait for the trip that the blue will give me the honors of the fight.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Cliff and Team "Recess"! Thanks for the video Tim...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Love it! Congrats on the fish and a great report.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's about time you caught something..!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Just watched video. That's awesome footage, and great release.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a well earned first White, Cliff. I got a little nervous when that open snap swivel came up, but Tim G. quickly mitigated that with some stellar wiring. :thumbup:


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats on checking off another one off your list Cliff :thumbup:. Tim K told me earlier in the week that he was going to make sure Cliff got his white this week end and spent many hours rigging ballyhoo and other preparations to make it happen :notworthy:. Tim G and Wayne did everything they could also to make this happen. Thanks guys for your unselfish actions I know one guy that really appreciates it. Cliff would have (AND WILL) swim but time was cut short. At 16:50 we were 40 miles off shore and only had 1 hour and 10 minutes to make it in and get the boat on the trailer to make it to the gate before they closed it at 18:00. Tim K push it with 2 minutes to spare. Cliff has been swimming before with his swordfish and sails so he knows the drill. :yes:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations, Cliff. With the right people around you, anything is possible. Nice hook-up but, from the sound of it, it was a real team effort. Enjoyed hearing the blow by blow from you at the shop today. Keep at it and the Blue will come.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the ****** Cliff, thanks for the youtube team recess.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great post and video team Recess!

Drag a bait and sooner or later we hope blind squirrel finds a nut.

Awesome job on the free spool & hook up Cliff!!!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Super description on that hookup, congratulations, well done.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got to watch the video!!! AWESOME brother! Didn't need to revive that joker....he was purty dern feisty!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great video guy's..!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome work guys!! Congrats on a fine catch and release!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great job and video! Trying on Friday--hope to have similar results.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

KBGAub said:


> Great job and video! Trying on Friday--hope to have similar results.


 good luck and stick with it.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Kim said:


> Cobe that was a great post. You gave us all the details we need so that we can see it in our imagination and share a bit of the excitement you felt. You gave us information on where you went, what worked and what didn't which gives the next guy in line a place to start. The first anything will always stoke you up even more so on Billfish, you have a milestone in fishing checked off but the big problem you will have is waiting for the hook up on the next one. Congratulations on your White and tight lines to you.
> 
> Dang Gene or Tim that song is perfect for the video!


Kim That was Tim K on the video and the two songs were from Sam Crutchfield Offshore selection.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

DISANTO said:


> Just watched video. That's awesome footage, and great release.


 After watching the video also and seeing Tim G. on leader I was thinking that just a few weeks ago. It was Cliff helping Tim G. get his first release of a white on RECESS. Funny how things like that happen. :yes:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

